# Update on my Hs ED



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My H waws finally able to Cum or with me during sex...He has not been able to cum with me since we moved out of our house in may. So I'm really hoping this is a real good sign that our sex life is going to get good again. He did just fly back to AZ though ....so it will be me and my vibrator again until late Febuary.

He has not started taking his celias at all. He didn't want to take it before he left and while hes without me. I now have a coupon that will pay for the whole prescription. I'll pick his prescription up and he will start taking it in late febuary when he comes back home again. I figure it will just enhance our sex life.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Blue,

I'm glad you are seeing some hope. Just a little clarification. If your husband's problem was not being able to ejactulate, the Cialis will not help; it will actually delay orgasm! If his problem was obtianing an erection, it will likely be effective.

Good luck.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

KanDo said:


> Blue,
> 
> I'm glad you are seeing some hope. Just a little clarification. If your husband's problem was not being able to ejactulate, the Cialis will not help; it will actually delay orgasm! If his problem was obtianing an erection, it will likely be effective.
> 
> Good luck.


Never heard of that or had that problem. Do you know the cause ? Could it be one of those elusive side effects like the 4 hour erection?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

KanDo said:


> Blue,
> 
> I'm glad you are seeing some hope. Just a little clarification. If your husband's problem was not being able to ejactulate, the Cialis will not help; it will actually delay orgasm! If his problem was obtianing an erection, it will likely be effective.
> 
> Good luck.


His problem was both not being ablet o get hard when he wanted too and not being abel to ejaculate. I had noticed at thanksgiving that he didn't even get a hard on at night.....I was real worried about his blood pressure.....we sleep naked and he holds me all night, so I am used to feeeling his eractions. I asked him to stop taking his antidepressent at thnaksgiving and he did stop it, but it takes a while to get out of the system.

At xmas he was having a easier time haveing an erection, but it was not very erect until I took the total initiative one morning and did other things to him...that time he was very very erect and he did cum...

So I think some of his problem now is emotional and him not really letting me perform foreplay on him.

I'm thinking he may not need celias forever. I do have a coupon for a free first prescription...which he won't be able to start taking until he comes back home again in late Febuary ( he works out of state)

If celias makes his confidence come back better, which may make him crave sex more cause he is enjoying it more and helps us reconnect sexually...I'm all for him taking celais for a little bit


----------

